# Pipettes



## Wesley (2/4/16)

Hi mixers,

Where are you all getting your pipettes from nowadays? Dischem used to stock them in big packets but don't anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Plastic ones or glass ones? 
I still primitive diy with syringes but westpack lifestyle stocks I think 30 plastic 3ml droppers (not technically a pipette) for R15.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wesley (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> Plastic ones or glass ones?
> I still primitive diy with syringes but westpack lifestyle stocks I think 30 plastic 3ml droppers (not technically a pipette) for R15.


The plastic ones - too much hassle cleaning a glass one for each liquid. Thanks, will try Westpack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (2/4/16)

Wesley said:


> The plastic ones - too much hassle cleaning a glass one for each liquid. Thanks, will try Westpack!


Westpack definitely have I bought some recently. Think it was like R5 for 10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (29/4/19)

Hawach Sci said:


> 1. Set the pipetting volume: from the large range to the small range is the normal adjustment method. When the scale is rotated counterclockwise, it can be adjusted from the small range to the large range. It should be adjusted to exceed the set volume scale and then adjusted back to the set volume. This will ensure the accuracy of the pipettes
> 2. Assembling the pipette tip: Insert the pipette into the tip vertically, rotate it a half turn to the left and right, and tighten it. It is highly undesirable to use a pipette to strike the tip. This long-term operation causes the pipette parts to loosen due to impact, which can cause the knob of the adjustment scale to become stuck.
> 3. aspirate and discharge: vertical aspiration, the tip of the tip is immersed in the liquid surface below 3mm, before the aspiration, the tip is pre-washed in the liquid, slowly sucking slowly, if the amount is small, the tip should be The tip is a reliable container inner wall.
> 4. The liquid pipette that sucks the liquid should not be laid flat. The liquid inside the pipe head can easily contaminate the inside of the gun and may cause the spring of the gun to rust.
> ...




Well there is your answer right there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/4/19)

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/pipette-3ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

If you don't live or work near Blck Vapour and all that you want to buy are pipettes, it's madness to pay shipping. 

But if you're near a Hyroponic store, they also stock them. Syringes too.

https://hydroponic.co.za/hydroponics/pipettes/

https://hydroponic.co.za/hydroponics/syringe/

And if you're a DIYer you might be interested in buying some seedling trays to organise your concentrates

https://hydroponic.co.za/?s=seedling+trays&post_type=product

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

